# Free cda to mp3 converter



## thewolfe

Free cda to mp3 converter

I just bought a Sandisk mp3 player and have some "cda" music files on my computer I want to upload to the player.

Looking for a converter.


----------



## JohnWill

CDA files are normally how audio tracks appear on an audio CD. How big are those files?


----------



## thewolfe

44 bytes.


----------



## cwwozniak

thewolfe said:


> 44 bytes.


Sorry to say that you do not have the actual audio files from the CD.

http://www.coolutils.com/Formats/CDA

Did you get any kind of music management software with your new player? It may have the ability to convert (rip) audio CD tracks to files that you can save on your PC and load on to your player.


----------



## thewolfe

I got "Sansa Media Converter". I'll ck it out, thanks.


----------



## thewolfe

No go on the Sansa Media Converter. Not sure how I got those cds files. Oh well.


----------



## Moby

Windows media player will rip tracks from CD to mp3. Forget those cda tracks already on yor computer. They mean nothing. You need to start again with the CD.


----------



## JohnWill

cwwozniak said:


> Sorry to say that you do not have the actual audio files from the CD.
> 
> http://www.coolutils.com/Formats/CDA
> 
> Did you get any kind of music management software with your new player? It may have the ability to convert (rip) audio CD tracks to files that you can save on your PC and load on to your player.


That's why I asked how big they were.


----------

